# ibook G4 + recepteur audio bluetooth = gresille



## Link1993 (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour a tous

Bon, j'ai un soucis avec mon recepteur bluetooth beewi (un bbr100 a brancher sur une chaine).

C'est assez etrange. En effet, j'ai pas mal de gresillement, assez enervant que je n'ai pas sur mon htc touch cruise sous windows mobile (c'est dire) ou meme avec mon imac fin 2007 avec lion.
Le probleme a lieu que je sois proche (collé quoi) ou a 3 metres...
Mon ibook est sur mac os x 5.8.

Je precise la version car en effet, quand il etait encore sur panther, je n'avais aucun soucis quand je l'avais essayé sur une encainte Starck... (donc, avouons le quand meme, pas le meme systeme, mais etant donné que je n'ai pas de soucis avec mes autres devices...)

Ce que je trouve encors plus etrange est le fait que quand je suis connecté, et que je veux regarder un film, ba (sauf avec VLC, je suppose que c'est parce que c'est un logiciel tiers) celui si s'accelere, la vitesse de l'image est de *2 et saute meme parfois de chapitre !
J'ai essayé ca avec front row, quicklook, quicktime et itunes...

Si quelqu'un a l'astuce...

ps : je viens exprait a cause de ca (entre autre) réinstaller l'OS, donc ca ne doit pas venir d'un truc rajouté... je pense plus a cause de mac os... (mais pas materiel...)

Merci en tout cas pour vos reponses


----------



## Link1993 (8 Janvier 2012)

Petit indice...
Apparement un CMD+ALT+P+R a temporairement résolu le probleme.

De plus, finalement ca a l'air aussi d'etre lié au programmes d'apple parce que VLC finalement n'a aucun probleme...

Enfin breff, c'est vraiment bizarre...


----------



## Link1993 (28 Janvier 2012)

Cherchez pas, je crois que c'est une histoire de puissance. Je ne dois pas avoir assez de rem je pense...
Ou peut être tout simplement un problème avec le récepteur bluetooth maintenant...


----------

